# My New 28krs



## matt_mateus (Apr 4, 2007)

Hello fellow Outbackers. I just bought a 28KRS and had it shipped from Lakeshore to Idaho 1800 miles one way. Me, my wife, and my 1 and 1/2 year old son are absolulty estatic about our new TT. I look forward to getting to know everybody on the forum. We live in Southeastern Idaho. I will try and put some pics on later.


----------



## chbcso (Dec 2, 2006)

WELCOME TO THE OUTBACKERS!!! Congrats on the new TT, you will love it the more you use it.


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

Mountain Matt said:


> Hello fellow Outbackers. I just bought a 28KRS and had it shipped from Lakeshore to Idaho 1800 miles one way. Me, my wife, and my 1 and 1/2 year old son are absolulty estatic about our new TT. I look forward to getting to know everybody on the forum. We live in Southeastern Idaho. I will try and put some pics on later.


Congats on the new TT and finding the best Internet forum!

Map Guy


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

& Congratulations on the New Outback


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Hey congrats on the NEW ROO! Sure seems like alot of people are buying the 28krs lately... They are very cool trailers! I have the baby brother 23krs and really like it!

Welcome to the forum... Youll be hooked in no time!

Carey


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

TALLY-ROO! (Welcome Aboard!) and Congrats!
I know you will love your 28KRS as much as we love ours. Post often and welcome to the family!


----------



## jnlswain (Apr 7, 2006)

Congratulations! We love our 28krs, and I know you will too!

John


----------



## HausmannM (Mar 17, 2007)

WELCOME ABOARD from Florida!


----------



## tripphammer (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome! Matt and Family

We Rooers are becoming one of the *best*







sub-groups of this forum.

You are among friends!

Take Care
Tripp


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Mountain Matt
















Outbackers! 

Whoo Hoo Another ROO!! 

We've had our 28krs for almost a year now and couldn't be happier. There are lots of great mods to do...NobleEagle has a bunch of great ideas, and you can see our current list of mods by clicking on my screenname and viewing my profile.

We have some great rallies coming up...check out the Western Region Outbackers Rally in Zion, Utah this summer. We'd love to have you and your family join us.

Again, welcome to the family...


----------



## C Ware (Mar 19, 2007)

Congrats on the NEW ROO. We love ours.

ROOS RULE!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers!









Enjoy your new Roo!

Mark


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

WELCOME FROM ANOTHER ROOOOO'ER (is that a word???? - Will outbackers.com soon have their own dictionary?)


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Will outbackers.com soon have their own dictionary?)


You guys can call your sub-catgeroy the ROOst.









Mark


----------



## Foleymann (Mar 13, 2007)

WELCOME- We are newish ( is that a word







) too!!! Enjoy and do post some pics!!!


----------



## snowviking (Aug 2, 2006)

welcome to roo world from Montana

I'm sure you'll enjoy the new tt as much as the rest of us.


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

The ROO's will take over!

Wellcome


----------



## TednNat (Apr 6, 2007)

I'm looking to get the 23KRS from Lakeshore RV and I think it is a great trailer. My local dealer wants 21k for it and I can get a better deal elswhere. I reside In SE Idaho as well and I wanted to know how your experience was dealing with Lakeshore RV and how long did it take to get your trailer delivered. I would also like to know if you were to do things diffently, would you and what would you do?

Any info would be appreciated.

Thanks.

Ted


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## tripphammer (Oct 3, 2006)

TednNat said:


> I'm looking to get the 23KRS from Lakeshore RV and I think it is a great trailer. My local dealer wants 21k for it and I can get a better deal elswhere. I reside In SE Idaho as well and I wanted to know how your experience was dealing with Lakeshore RV and how long did it take to get your trailer delivered. I would also like to know if you were to do things diffently, would you and what would you do?
> 
> Any info would be appreciated.
> 
> ...


I bought my 28krs from Lakeshore RV and am very pleased. I saved over $10k over what the nearest dealer here in Montana would do. I would buy again from Lakeshore. Timewise I can't speak to since I went and picked it up in Muskegon.
Take Care,
Tripp


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard.







You're gonna love it. Enjoy.

Scott


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

Welcome, from one Roo Owner to another. We roo bought our roo from Lakeshore. Got it in Jan and did a bunch of mods and now we are using it. the front holds a lot of stuff, which is why we got ours. Nice and roomy..Enjoy and ask questions, read and ask questions.
david


----------



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

Mountain Matt said:


> Hello fellow Outbackers. I just bought a 28KRS and had it shipped from Lakeshore to Idaho 1800 miles one way. Me, my wife, and my 1 and 1/2 year old son are absolulty estatic about our new TT. I look forward to getting to know everybody on the forum. We live in Southeastern Idaho. I will try and put some pics on later.


Welcome to Outback and hello from another Rooer......( I think that is a word,if not it should be...LOL!)

We have the 23KRS and love it ..........it is small enough for the 2 of us,but big enough to take the grandkids(and their folks too of course)


----------



## matt_mateus (Apr 4, 2007)

TednNat said:


> I'm looking to get the 23KRS from Lakeshore RV and I think it is a great trailer. My local dealer wants 21k for it and I can get a better deal elswhere. I reside In SE Idaho as well and I wanted to know how your experience was dealing with Lakeshore RV and how long did it take to get your trailer delivered. I would also like to know if you were to do things diffently, would you and what would you do?
> 
> Any info would be appreciated.
> 
> ...


Hey Ted, I almost got the 23krs but in the end decided that with the extra 5 feet or so made the TT look and feel 2x's bigger and the wrap around dinnette that slides out is the coolest. SO instead of only having two benches it has three. Maybe that explanation helps. We took the Roo out last weekend and are loving every minute of it. Ted what dealer are you seeing? I live in Idaho Falls to be exact. I can tell you that I spent less than 21k for my 28krs and got a generator and "Equal" izer hitch and it was shipped to my door. I saved a lot of money going through lakeshore but at lakeshore they do large amounts of sales and so when an issue has arised and I needed to talk to someone at Lakeshore they can be a bit dificult to get a hold of. Good luck.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Mountain Matt to the Outback Family 
And congrats on the 28KRS

Don


----------

